# Places to look at for living in the PI



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Everyone has different wants and needs, and everyone is in different situations.

My situation is that I am about 60 years old, newly divorced and have sufficient investments to generate enough income to live like a king in the PI.

My desire is to live in a very relaxed area, preferably outside a major city but near deceit health care in case I need it. Access to a major airport is not a real concern. 

I’d like decent internet and communications but otherwise do not have much in the way of infrastructure requirements

Because I come from a cold climate, somewhere with some elevation so that it cools off once in a while would be nice, hence I am considering Baguio as a possible location. I also like the beach so would like somewhere within a couple hours drive or bus to a beach.

So far I have visited Butuan (my GF lives there, not sure if this will last or not) and investigated on line Baguio because of the cooler climate.

Any other suggestions on places to look?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> Everyone has different wants and needs, and everyone is in different situations.
> 
> My situation is that I am about 60 years old, newly divorced and have sufficient investments to generate enough income to live like a king in the PI.
> 
> ...


The Right Place can be a real challenge to locate. I think your most important requirement is going to be the eventual need for "safe", good, and easily (quick) medical care. Unfortunately it is a need we all face eventually.

The majority of doctors and especially hospitals leave an awful lot to be desired and the farther away you are from the big medical centers in Manila you are, the worse (more dangerous) the medical care becomes.

Baguio I suppose would have good medical care in places but I'm not sure about advanced life support or trauma center. In a serious need living in Baguio, the roads to Manila and the airport there can be closed in bad weather. So emergency evacuation can be iffy.

There is not much down here in the Angeles area to do but there is good medical care. I have heard from a member here on the site that Subic Bay has a new hospital. Subic is far and away one of the best areas to live. The infrastructure there is about the best you will find in the country.

I think that if I were in your position and serious about a move here to the islands--I'd rent low cost hostels in different areas and just check things out. Have some fun looking at many different places (EXCEPT MINDANAO) before deciding on a final place to drop anchor.

Being recently divorced, be sure to find a way to shelter your funds etc from divorce lawyers back home. The banks here are required to report to a foreigners home country each year if any account has $10,000us dollars or more.



Best Of Luck In Your Adventure

Jet Lag


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Another area you could look at is around Tagaytay. You will have the benifits of some altitude and be reasonably close to aminities, much closer that Bagio.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> The Right Place can be a real challenge to locate. I think your most important requirement is going to be the eventual need for "safe", good, and easily (quick) medical care. Unfortunately it is a need we all face eventually.
> 
> The majority of doctors and especially hospitals leave an awful lot to be desired and the farther away you are from the big medical centers in Manila you are, the worse (dangerous) the medical care becomes.
> 
> ...


I would not recommend the hospital(s) in the Subic area for anything other than Basic Life support. I am hoping that the new Medical City being constructed in Clark to offset the minus side of medical care locally in Subic. 

Right now my contingency plan is Bangkok for anything major.

Weather conditions in Subic are similar to living in Florida.


----------

